# Macerator Hose



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,
I really need some advice on the most satisfactory type of 1" Macerator Discharge Hose to use.
ie; Spiral or Layflat?
Also what is the most useful length to carry?
I am thinking of using a quick release connection near the Macerator (1")
to enable easier stowage. Probably in a sealed plastic bag.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

There is no optimum length - sods law states that the dump will be one metre beyond the hose length you decided on - better to have more if you can store it. I have 120 feet - sounds a lot but had to add the extra 20 feet to enable me to reach the dump from the site I am on without moving the RV. As we tour France and Spain it can be difficult getting near a dump point which is often a WC Chimique at the back of the toilet block. With enough hose you can, as a last resort, usually get it near to a toilet. I would as a minimum have your van length plus a bit more. I bought mine from http://www.watergardeningdirect.com/index.htm
I have no experience of lay flat hoses other than one campground conversation with someone who had a lay flat hose and found it didn't work at all well.


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Superk


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi eupho I use both 3/4 and 1" lay flats both work absolutely fine, with the big advantage of taking up less room when coiled up. I carry about 90' in total which so far has been enough.

Duncan at starpangledspanner sells the 1" and quick release couplings.

Olley


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for that Olley. Very helpfull.
Why do you use 3/4 and 1". Do you reduce down somewhere along the run?


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi eupho:
Yes the length is Murphy's law. The material is another thing. If you use the hose only in the summer you can go for a cheap spiral plastic hose. I had one and used it in the winter and after a few times of use the hose cracked due to the fact that it got brittle at lower temperatures. I have a flat hose now but the pump barely makes it: not enough pressure to open the flat hose. I have a different pump from a german manufacturer so I do not know the ability of your pump. I may buy a new 1 inch rubber hose made by Good Year which for sure I will order in the US.
John


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

eupho said:


> Thanks for that Olley. Very helpfull.
> Why do you use 3/4 and 1". Do you reduce down somewhere along the run?


Hi eupho my "flojet" came with 30' 3/4" layflat, which nobody seems to stock, duncan does the 1" plus quick release couplings so I bought 2 30' lengths and a coupling plus I have a reducer to join the 3/4 to the 1".

The pump is very powerful and easily opens the 3/4" hose and pumps 30' which is the most I have needed so far.

Olley


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i am currently using 60 feet of hose, and have a further 15 in reserve. i am using it to dump grey water only on this site, and enables us to be extravagent with water as we can fill/empty with hoses. i have added a right angled bend and a short length of hose at the output end, as i have found that otherwise the kink caused by bending the hose into the drain can cause pulsing in the output. ok if only grey water at present, but we are not looking to do any "muck spreading".

des


----------



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks all,much appreciated.


----------



## 102786 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi

1" layflat hose from Machine Mart 10M lengths at approx £1-05p M inc VAT
My jabsco pumps it OK but I suspect longer length would struggle, I also use a Fiama Roll Tank which will take arround 3 runs to MT a full SH1 Tk. and is a "life saver" on some sites. Fabricated a bracket which atatches to the push bike for long jobbies.!! Excersise as well as chores!!

Pete


----------

